# Will a cracked egg hatch???



## lmorales4

Hello everyone I had an egg get dented somehow and wanted to know if their is any chance the egg might still hatch??? There is no leaking or anything and the egg is fertile.


----------



## sreeshs

If the membrane is not cracked, it can still hatch.
You can use a tape and cover the area of dent if needed.


----------



## Chilangz

Yes it will hatch.......my birds always crack one of the egg and I have no problem with it as it hatches every time........but as Sreesh mentioned the membrane should not be torn apart.
I use the the hay stack for the nesting material, but my birds stand on it and crack it.....


----------



## jameswaller

*squabs*



lmorales4 said:


> Hello everyone I had an egg get dented somehow and wanted to know if their is any chance the egg might still hatch??? There is no leaking or anything and the egg is fertile.


yes,it will,,-my female accidently opened the shell (-at-about 14 days)-exposing the squabs beak--its still flying around--that was 4 years ago--the parents have grand opening at 18 days,,--squabs don,t hatch like chickens do,,-happy days--sincerely james waller


----------



## whytwings

I would use some craft glue over the area that is dented , the last thing you want is bacteria entering .


----------



## newtopidgeons

You can use fingernail polish too. I wouldnt put much but just enough to cover the crack.


----------



## lmorales4

Thank you all ill make sure i do that today


----------



## rpalmer

Make sure you offer something like oyster shell grit so you have strong eggs and strong birds.


----------



## OldStrain

I have used the shell from a un-fertile pigeon egg. Break off a piece of shell from the same area that was damaged and used the egg-white from the egg as glue.


----------



## hankabus

I am curious as to how mature was the egg when it cracked or dented?? You said the egg was fertile so you probably candled it at 7 days or older? This might sound silly but maybe it is hatching??? I'm not trying to be a jack-a$$ I was just sitting here remembering years ago when I noticed a dented egg in the nest and got all concerned just to find out it was the chick denting the egg and hatching...

But I did not know a cracked egg would hatch so thanks for bringing that up.

Hank


----------



## sky tx

I have used Liquid Paper--"white out"- to cover the crack. The egg hatched.


----------



## whytwings

It would seem there are many methods to seal the egg and stop bacteria from entering the egg .......that is the important thing !

*but I also would be careful not to use anything that might be toxic*


----------



## egpigeon

whytwings said:


> I would use some craft glue over the area that is dented , the last thing you want is bacteria entering .


I do that some times


----------



## PigeonX

My cracked egg did not hatch. The embryo died, but my pair is on eggs again. so its all good


----------



## lmorales4

Im sure the egg is not hatching it's still got another week and a half before it hatches


----------



## whytwings

lmorales4 said:


> Im sure the egg is not hatching it's still got another week and a half before it hatches


make sure you keep us posted


----------

